# Fat girls! Get it together!



## Ivy (Jan 27, 2006)

So, I went to do some errands earlier today and saw *way* to many could be cute fat gals commiting crimes against fashion.

BRIGHTLY COLOURED LEGGINGS AND A LOONEY TOONS T-SHIRT ARE NOT A GOOD OUTFIT.

For anyone.

Ever.

Even if you have a scrunchie to match your leggings!

Under any circumstances.

The answer is NO.

Sorry, I had to get that out there.

I absolutely hate when I see women who could be so freaking adorable if they actually got dressed in clothes that were somewhat fashionable, ran a comb through their hair, and just did something with themselves!

Agh.

/rant.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 27, 2006)

Absolutely. There's enough bad publicity for big people without folks adding to it by looking like mofungo warmed over.


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Absolutely. There's enough bad publicity for big people without folks adding to it by looking like mofungo warmed over.



but what if they got the tshirt in the Winnie the Pooh aisle (yes, i know that makes no sense) of the Disney store?

(I'm still dying over Lilly's comment. STILL FUNNY)


----------



## fatlane (Jan 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> but what if they got the tshirt in the Winnie the Pooh aisle (yes, i know that makes no sense) of the Disney store?
> 
> (I'm still dying over Lilly's comment. STILL FUNNY)



No. Not allowed. People should not wear clothes with Pooh all over them.


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay first off if you're over 13 you shouldn't be wearing clothes that have disney characters on them. There are a few exceptions, but they are severly limited. Leggings in general unless worn as a statement should be banned from all people both fat and skinny. No scrunchies either... unless you're old and don't care. There are a ton of amazing clothes available so no one can use that "there's nothing in my size" excuse. Everyone can make themselves look good. It's not that hard!!!


----------



## Ivy (Jan 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Absolutely. There's enough bad publicity for big people without folks adding to it by looking like mofungo warmed over.



Exactly! 

hahaha @ mofongo.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 27, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> hahaha @ mofongo.



I thank "Welcome Back, Kotter" for exposing me to mofungo.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> but what if they got the tshirt in the Winnie the Pooh aisle (yes, i know that makes no sense) of the Disney store?
> 
> (I'm still dying over Lilly's comment. STILL FUNNY)




No. Unacceptable!


----------



## Ivy (Jan 27, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> Okay first off if you're over 13 you shouldn't be wearing clothes that have disney characters on them. There are a few exceptions, but they are severly limited. Leggings in general unless worn as a statement should be banned from all people both fat and skinny. No scrunchies either... unless you're old and don't care. There are a ton of amazing clothes available so no one can use that "there's nothing in my size" excuse. Everyone can make themselves look good. It's not that hard!!!



Leggings definately need to be banned as a general rule. There are very, very, VERY few exceptions to this rule, and those are usually when really cute girls pear them with a super short denim skirt and big funky boots.

But leggings as your pants? Dear god, no. And scrunchies are ALWAYS a no-no, unless you are at home washing your face and there is no one around. 

And I absolutely haaaaaaaaate the "there is nothing in my size" excuse.

If there really is nothing then get out he damned sewing machine and make something that doesn't make you look like a slob. It's not that hard!

also, the picture in your avatar... adorable.


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Leggings definately need to be banned as a general rule. There are very, very, VERY few exceptions to this rule, and those are usually when really cute girls pear them with a super short denim skirt and big funky boots.
> 
> But leggings as your pants? Dear god, no. And scrunchies are ALWAYS a no-no, unless you are at home washing your face and there is no one around.
> 
> ...


I know! Get some fabric, get a pattern, make one up or something!! Brush your hair, slap on some make up if necessary. Trash the leggings and the scrunhcies. Burn the cartoon character t shirts and get on with life. 

BTW, thanks!!


----------



## Jes (Jan 29, 2006)

Ivy said:


> No. Unacceptable!



i was makin' a funny, kids.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 29, 2006)

Ivy said:


> So, I went to do some errands earlier today and saw *way* to many could be cute fat gals commiting crimes against fashion.
> 
> BRIGHTLY COLOURED LEGGINGS AND A LOONEY TOONS T-SHIRT ARE NOT A GOOD OUTFIT.
> 
> ...




LOL. I think the reason I am so adorable now is because my mother is one of THOSE fat girls. Hidden, and badly dressed. For heavens sakes she made me wear home made dressed until I was 13. Very tortured fat girl childhood I had. The after she let me quit wearing dresses she moved me up to black leggings.

Now I will admit to having scrunchies that matched my outfit before, HOWEVER, it was the early 90's and my outfits were pleated mini skirts and matching vests...very adorable I might add. Very "Clueless" gone fat.  

I don't even own leggings anymore. I have two pair of comfy stretch pants with the white stripes down the side, but I only wear them to bed.

I am also guilty of never dressing up though. Im a jeans and t shirt girl. In fact, I like to layer 2 or 3 t shirts at the same time, lol. I like the laid back look, and with some make up I am damned cute. I ust cant so the whole dressing up thing very well. Dresses make me feel butch. I know that's an oxi moron, but it's so feminine that I realise how UN feminine I am compared to some...and being in a dress is just miserable, lol.

I do concur though that we, cute fat girls, need to spread the word about not having to live a life of leggings and scrunchies. ick.


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2006)

I hate cutesy clothing of all types -- no Disney characters for this girl. Blech.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 29, 2006)

....but I just gotta tell ya, ladies, I am a leggings afficianado! I agree bright ones paired with outsize kiddie shirts don't do it for me, either, but to say no leggings AT ALL for fat chicks is just too harsh an edict for me. I wore them with slouchy socks and booties for years, and under skirts and dresses as a substitute for heavy tights. To me, it's a matter of proper fit, and the right top or whatever over them. Of course, I'm in my fifties now, and the latest style isn't necessarily what I'm after. They are the ONLY things I can comfortably wear on my lyphedemic legs. They're invaluable in cold weather. I can afford them!!! And if I ever suspect they're about to become unavailable, I'm stocking up!!

However, that being said, do you know there are STILL women who wear doubleknit polyester pants with slinky/sleazy polyester tops? Yes, I swear-I've seen it with my own two eyes-still, in the 21'st century! That's my big gripe-I don't even know where they FIND that crap. Amazing....and amazingly ugly!


----------



## GPL (Jan 30, 2006)

Ivy, you are ALWAYS right! lol
Away with leggings, ugh.

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 30, 2006)

I wear scrunchies still.. they are the only thing that i can a. keep track of with a 2 year old in the house and b. it doesnt pull my hair out.. I care not if they match.. i just grab what ever is available to me when i'm doing my hair.

As for leggings man i havent worn those in years in public... I do admit to wearing the only pair i own in the house when all my clothes are dirty lol I own them from my body building days because they dont get in the way when working out..


----------



## MissStacie (Jan 30, 2006)

Ivy said:


> So, I went to do some errands earlier today and saw *way* to many could be cute fat gals commiting crimes against fashion.
> 
> BRIGHTLY COLOURED LEGGINGS AND A LOONEY TOONS T-SHIRT ARE NOT A GOOD OUTFIT.
> 
> ...



Girlfriend, do you REALLY want me to go there?? LOL I'm going to agree with you and say that Loony Tunes should be kept on TV/Movies and in defense of any of you lovelies here that have these pieces of clothing at home, it's not your fault that clothing makers feel the need to embellish their plus size garments with CARTOONS, GIRAFFES, and BUNNIES. I will say, that unless you are under the age of 25, you should keep that Disney keepsake in the keepsake chest, or next time buy one that SAYS Disney on it, and doesn't feature Mickey Mouse blazoned across your chest.

I couldn't agree with you more...!! Looking GREAT, hon..by the way! 

Hugs,


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 30, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> Girlfriend, do you REALLY want me to go there?? LOL I'm going to agree with you and say that Loony Tunes should be kept on TV/Movies and in defense of any of you lovelies here that have these pieces of clothing at home, it's not your fault that clothing makers feel the need to embellish their plus size garments with CARTOONS, GIRAFFES, and BUNNIES. I will say, that unless you are under the age of 25, you should keep that Disney keepsake in the keepsake chest, or next time buy one that SAYS Disney on it, and doesn't feature Mickey Mouse blazoned across your chest.
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more...!! Looking GREAT, hon..by the way!
> 
> Hugs,



I think one other exception to the Disney thing is pregnant ladies....I think it's so cute when pregnant ladies wear disney clothes with overalls.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 30, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> Girlfriend, do you REALLY want me to go there?? LOL I'm going to agree with you and say that Loony Tunes should be kept on TV/Movies and in defense of any of you lovelies here that have these pieces of clothing at home, it's not your fault that clothing makers feel the need to embellish their plus size garments with CARTOONS, GIRAFFES, and BUNNIES. I will say, that unless you are under the age of 25, you should keep that Disney keepsake in the keepsake chest, or next time buy one that SAYS Disney on it, and doesn't feature Mickey Mouse blazoned across your chest.
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more...!! Looking GREAT, hon..by the way!
> 
> Hugs,



Hehehe Thank you miss lady!!

I don't know why the hell they think it's cute to put all that crap on plus size clothing. It's ridiculious! Ugggggh.

And thank you! You are looking FABULOUS yourself!!

<3


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 30, 2006)

People seem to think that fat girls have no sense of style. That's my theory as to why the majority of people that produce plus size clothes have those awful color schemes and bad pictures on them. *shudders* bad thoughts!!


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Hehehe Thank you miss lady!!
> 
> I don't know why the hell they think it's cute to put all that crap on plus size clothing. It's ridiculious! Ugggggh.
> 
> ...



Also? The religious symbolism stuff! As though all fat women have been Touched By A (Fat) Angel, or something. What the...?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 31, 2006)

Perhaps I'm a fashion disaster but I'm all about comfort. When one weighs 550lbs it has to be all about comfort. If that means an oversized tee and leggings, with a scrunchie for good measure, then so be it.

I always look presentable when out and about...hair clean and combed (whether in a pony tail or not) usually a small amount of make up, freshly showered and lightly fragranced. If I'm not a poster child for high fashion, oh well. Don't like, no need to look.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh, and if anyone wants to wear a tee adorned with Disney charactors, no skin off my little nose. If that's what floats their boat then who am I to say anything. I also realize that not everyone has a good relationship with a needle and thread. 

I say live and let live.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 31, 2006)

Honestly I'm just doing the best I can with what I have. I haven't bought a piece of clothing for almost 5 years. All my clothes have been giving to me by kind people. Although no leggings have been in the mix..lol. I still know I'm a fashion disaster..but really..I could care less. My kid is in daycare..I have a place to live and food to eat. But okay I'll put the scrunchies away..LOL..

One day though...I'll be lookin good


----------



## moonvine (Jan 31, 2006)

Now, see, this is oddly enough one of my favorite things about being fat. Well, sometimes it annoys me, but most of the time I think it is great.

We're invisible. Don't ask me how, since I am generally one of the biggest women in a room, but we're invisible. So in general no one is going to notice if I have on a burlap sack, or a nice cocktail dress.

So if I want to go to the store in sweats, I do - and I should have every bit as much right to do that as a thin woman. 

And I love leggings. Not so much on the Looney Tunes clothing, but if I wanted to wear it, I would. And for the most part, no one would notice. They just see a fat woman. They don't see what she's wearing. It is really rather freeing.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 31, 2006)

that I'm not the only member of the leggings brigade! (In fact, I just ordered some new ones last week...) See, I feel it's all a matter of personal style and common sense. Of time and place. Of fit and grooming. With the possible exception of polyester doubleknit, which should be condemned in my opinion, (LOL) everything can be appropriate and becoming. Yes, even T-shirts with Bugs Bunny on them, if that is what someone loves!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2006)

I dunno. I guess I think people should dress however they feel most comfortable, and not to cater to the fashionistas out there who say "you MUST wear this" or "You may NEVER wear that". Sadly, for many of us our options are limited. Sure, we could just whip something up, but ya know, when you have three kids under the age of five, and are trying to run a household, getting a SHOWER in every day is a major ordeal. I think that for people who haven't "been there, done that" it's really hard to imagine how hard it is just to get something clean on, let alone worry about whether it meets certain fashion criteria. I mean, jeez, I remember trying to get out of the house when I had preschoolers; getting them fed, eaten, THEIR clothes on, seemed to take forever. If I was lucky I had two minutes to run a brush through my hair and make sure my ass was covered.  And yeah, I was of the leggings brigade, because they fit no matter what my body was doing, they matched with whatever cute shirt I had on, and were -- believe it or not -- stylish at the time. (We're talking the late 1980's here -- a lifetime ago, I know). Financially I couldn't afford to go to a high end store; mostly I got my clothes at Target and TJ Maxx, not Nordies or Peggy Lutz. (We didn't have Torrid or The Avenue, and getting stuff at our local Lane Bryant store -- not the catalog -- was an infrequent treat since my kids needed to, you know, eat and stuff).

These days, now that my kids are teens and we're a double income family, I can (and do) take more time and money to dress myself. My current fave is low rise flare legged jeans and cords from the plus size teen section (I know, the What Not to Wear fashionistas would hand me my ass if they ever saw me and where was the plus sized teen section when *I* was a teen? HUH??) and sweaters from The Gap. I also recently got some cute corduroy jackets that I wear on warmer days (hah!) with tanks or camis under them. My clothing options, since losing weight, have dramatically increased. I still wear plus size clothes (I'm a 1x/size 18) but when I was a size 26 my options were highly -- highly -- limited. Part of it is where I live -- Alaska isn't exactly the fashion capital of the world and Carharts are haute couture here -- and part of it was my size and budget limitations. I do have some cute things, mostly purchased online, but finding things wasn't nearly as easy then as it is now. Since losing weight I've been unstoppable! 

The way I see it, though, people aren't out there to be my eye candy. If they're happy with how they look, good for them, even if I personally wouldn't be caught dead or undead in whatever they happen to be wearing. But that's just me. That being said, I'd like to encourage other women to branch out and try different things on, even if you're sure they would look dreadful. You might be surprised. But only do it because you want to do it -- not because you feel you should in order to please others. I feel we should dress to please ourselves (and our sweeties if we're so inclined). If others don't like what I'm wearing, then they have my personal hand engraved invitation not to look.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 31, 2006)

Word, Vickie!

And as far as sewing something, no - just no. I can't sew, have absolutely no desire to ever learn to sew. I have 14 cats, I work 50 hours a week and I go to school. "Free time" is about as precious as diamonds, and I'm not spending it sewing.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm too old to give a damn what anyone thinks about what I wear. lOL

I wear what I want! I use scrunchies - I wear leggings cause I love them! I even wear T-shirt dresses with leggings under them. 

I wear colors that don't match and patterns too. Know why? Cause people make such a big deal about matching! LOL

When I'm in my 60's - I'n gonna be that crazy lady who wears hats - pink and orange together and gloves in the summer!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2006)

Moonvine, I swear if I sewed my own clothes, there would be talk, and I'd definitely get noticed -- and it wouldn't be good. I just really have no creativity whatsoever. I'd probably make something wildly inappropriate, ugly, or both.

Sandie, did you mean like this? 

_ I Shall Wear Purple


When I am an old woman I shall wear purple,
With a red hat which doesn't go and doesn't suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and
summer gloves. And satin sandals, and say we've
no money for butter. I shall sit down on the pavement
when I'm tired. And gobble up samples in shops and
press alarm bells. And run my stick along public
railings. And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain. And pick
flowers in other people's gardens. And learn to
spit...
But, maybe I ought to practice a little now? So
people who know me are not too shocked or surprised
when suddenly I am old and start to wear purple.

-- Jenny Joseph
_

I have to admit, sometimes I'm tempted to wear things that don't match. But there's just enough OCD in this girl that I don't feel quite right if my clothes don't match. At least I no longer obsess over whether my socks and underwear match my shirt, but when they do I know it'll be an extra good day. (Weird, I know...)

Edited to credit the author of "I shall wear purple".


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2006)

That's EXACTLY the poem I was thinking of Vickie!! But since I already wear purple almost everyday - I'll be a bit stranger. LOL  




Miss Vickie said:


> Moonvine, I swear if I sewed my own clothes, there would be talk, and I'd definitely get noticed -- and it wouldn't be good. I just really have no creativity whatsoever. I'd probably make something wildly inappropriate, ugly, or both.
> 
> Sandie, did you mean like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## moonvine (Jan 31, 2006)

Here's the cat version. Hee!



> When I am an old cat, I shall wear purple hair with a red hat that doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
> 
> I shall spend my pension on catnip and rhinestone collars and velvet pillows, and say we've no money for butter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 2, 2006)

There are some things I really don't like seeing other fat women in. But it's my pet peeve, they can wear what they want AFAIC...

I really have an issue with the whole "Giant Toddler" look I see a lot of supersized women (and men) sporting. The only way to describe it is that the clothes are fairly sexless in cut and juvenile in style. Worn with oversized kid-proportioned shoes. 

And also when a supersized woman is overcompensating and tries WAY too hard to be "feminine" and instead she looks like an enormous drag-queen Barbie cariacature. 

I have a special place of deep seated loathing in my heart for "slinky" synthetic knit fabric. I live in a very hot and humid climate, and that stuff is like wearing plastic wrap. It feels icky and clammy. It also tends to hang like a limp shroud and stretches out to a shapeless mess after a couple wearings.

Oh yeah... overembellished clothing. I hate, hate, hate, hate going into Catherine's and seeing racks of jumpers with country motifs, pumpkins, snowmen, and beach accoutrements embellished onto the front. Cute for a kindergarden teacher I suppose. But just trite otherwise.

And sleepwear that looks like a child should be wearing it. I don't want pastel lambies, teddy bears, kitties, duckies, and other baby-centric motifs on the clothes I wear to bed. My husband does not have latent pedophilic tendencies, he does not want to snuggle up to a wife in oversized childrens' nappytime jammies. 

Leggings I will wear. But looser fitting ones, not the spray painted on tight ones. Although they are becoming a bit faddy again. 

Tracy


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 2, 2006)

Mmmkay, I'm gonna get called a fashion-backward dowdy for this, but I _like_ when people express themselves with what they're wearing, whatever that may be. If you're feelin' Pooh, then Pooh it on up, Girl. Yes, I'm guilty of vocalizing my disdain for white turtlenecks and scrunchies, or worse, the white turtleneck / scrunchie combo. But ultimately, our clothes are our billboard, and for that reason, I'd much rather a person freely choose what they enjoy wearing --- what makes _them_ feel good -- without excessive influence from those who judge others (and sadly, themselves) superficially. Show people what _you're_ about, not what a magazine tells you to be about. 

I have no interest in fashion. _Style_, however, fascinates and attracts me. I say let your freak flag fly. If you're wearing it to look like someone else, it ain't a freak flag.

"I base my fashion sense on what doesn't itch." - Gilda Radner


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, and one more thing...


----------



## Jane (Feb 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> "I base my fashion sense on what doesn't itch." - Gilda Radner


I am SO stealing that line.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 2, 2006)

As long as you aren't wearing socks and sandals at the same time.....

I would never do this, even in my own home. I might die and someone might find my body like that...


----------



## Egbert Souse (Feb 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Show people what _you're_ about, not what a magazine tells you to be about.
> 
> I have no interest in fashion. _Style_, however, fascinates and attracts me. I say let your freak flag fly. If you're wearing it to look like someone else, it ain't a freak flag.



This is a concept that i can totally buy into.
Henceforth, i will no longer apologize for having my clothes spattered with housepaint.

By golly, it makes me feel _beautiful._


----------



## Aurora (Feb 2, 2006)

I love wearing scrunchies wrapped around a bun. I can't understand why there's such a hatred for them.

Never been a big fan of Disney chars and whatnot on clothes myself, but I don't give a rat's behind if other people wear them. Is it really right to judge someone on an outfit they wear, perhaps on an off day where they were just feeling 'comfy?' I think that's really wrong. It's a whole 'nother thing if that's all their closet contains.

And I don't want to even get started on the socks and sandles thing. That was beaten to death here before, I remember. Can't we just accept other's choices? I think white or black socks with brown sandles look really good, but I totally respect your opinion if you think differently... but forcing your views on other people isn't gonna make them change for you.

My two cents.

~Aurora


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 2, 2006)

BB, that is a most bodacious tee 

I can't believe we haven't heard from any of the FAs on this leggings issue. It is my understanding that FAs adore leggings... at least that is what the one who keeeps offering to buy me leggings says


----------



## OpalBBW (Feb 2, 2006)

Aurora said:


> I love wearing scrunchies wrapped around a bun. I can't understand why there's such a hatred for them.
> 
> Never been a big fan of Disney chars and whatnot on clothes myself, but I don't give a rat's behind if other people wear them. Is it really right to judge someone on an outfit they wear, perhaps on an off day where they were just feeling 'comfy?' I think that's really wrong. It's a whole 'nother thing if that's all their closet contains.
> 
> ...



We're just sharing our opinions, no one can tell you what to or not to wear. Some of us have a majority opinion on things we think look bad on big women though.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 2, 2006)

I wear basically whatever it is I love to wear and what feels good on me. If it feels icky, then I don't care how fab I look -- I will not wear it. Too many years of my mom dressing me up in itchy crinoline dresses and sleeping with my hair in those bristly rollers. No way, no how. Not gonna do it. I'm definitely of the Gilda Radner school of fashion. That's me, to a t (shirt).

Aurora, I think buns with scrunchies wrapped around them look awesome. I'm just jealous that I don't have enough hair to do that.  And Bo Babe, I second the bodaciousness of that shirt. And uh, without sounding too creepy I hope, damn girl, you wear it well.


----------



## MissStacie (Feb 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Oh, and one more thing...



*fans herself*..My God, BB,....looking luscious as always. I'll have to say that you can wear that anytime you damn well please! Minnie Mouse has NEVER looked so good....

Oh...and if you HAD an itch, I'd fall over trying to scratch it for you....Lovely as usual.

MS


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 3, 2006)

In The Wall Street Journal's Fashion Week coverage today: More designers are showing leggings in their collections this year. 

No mention of Disney T-shirts or kitty cat appliques.

(And thank ya, Miss Stacie. Maxi Minnie thanks you, too. And Girl, if I had an itch, you'd fall over tryin' to REACH it.)


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

I also think that BBabe's tshirt isn't exactly what we're talking about. A tshirt is a tshirt. On her, it's hot, and also, I'd argue (whether she does or not), a little...ironic, or tongue in cheek, maybe. Cheeky, at the very least.

But when dress-up clothes have Pooh on them? That's different. I'm not saying good or bad, I'm saying different. Or when people are wearing styles that peaked 10 or 20 years ago, and you really don't see around you at all anymore...that's different.

The original What NOt To Wear women (Trinny and Susanna in Britain) said once that a woman often sticks with the clothing she wore in the era in which she felt most beautiful. I think that probably makes a lot of sense. They had on a woman who was still wearing flats and pearls and very Princess Di clothing from 20 years ago (literally--you can't really buy it anymore, so it was from the original era). She was in her 40s when the show was taped, and you could tell she felt cutest in her 20s. Holding onto this clothing made her feel she was holding onto the cutest her she felt she had. 

But in my opinion, wearing something that attracts the eye to the clothing (as in: Where'd she find that old tat, it hasn't been popular in 20 years!) and not you, or your own style (which IS different than clothing), is something I don't want to do.

I remember when bootlegs/bell bottoms came back. I am only old enough to have worn them as a young kid. It took a while getting used to them but A. they definitely look better on my body than tight or gathered pants and B. I think it looks better to blend in with current fashion a lot of the time. I hear some of you groaning. I'm not talking about changing your outfit 3 times a day or wearing something absurd b/c you saw it on the runway during Fashion Week, but if there's a new style that pretty much everyone is wearing, and you're the type who likes to be in fashion at least somewhat, then it's probably time to make a change.


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 22, 2006)

Preach on, sister.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> I also think that BBabe's tshirt isn't exactly what we're talking about. A tshirt is a tshirt. On her, it's hot, and also, I'd argue (whether she does or not), a little...ironic, or tongue in cheek, maybe. Cheeky, at the very least.
> 
> But when dress-up clothes have Pooh on them? That's different. I'm not saying good or bad, I'm saying different. Or when people are wearing styles that peaked 10 or 20 years ago, and you really don't see around you at all anymore...that's different.



Yeah, BBS shirt is not what I was talking about. That kind of shirt is awesome and looks great. I was talking about the oversized t-shirts with characters on them that shouldn't be worn by anyone over the age of 7.

I love when people wear vintage stuff that is totally out of style and not around anymore, but the thing is, they have to be able to pull it off. In otherwords, it can't look like you just haven't updated your wardrobe in 20 years. It has to look like that is your personal style.. Personal style is great and I'm all about that, however, the number of people that actually have their own personal style? Very, very, very few. Carrie Donovan is about the only person I can really think of at the moment.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> In The Wall Street Journal's Fashion Week coverage today: More designers are showing leggings in their collections this year.
> 
> No mention of Disney T-shirts or kitty cat appliques.
> 
> (And thank ya, Miss Stacie. Maxi Minnie thanks you, too. And Girl, if I had an itch, you'd fall over tryin' to REACH it.)




The truth is, I love leggings when they are worn in a way that is fun, stylish, and funky. Most fat women aren't wearing them in a way that looks cute and that is where the problem is.

Perhaps we can hope for Disney next season... 

Or even better.. LEGGINGS WITH DISNEY PRINTS!!!!
I'd so be all about that.


----------



## Laina (Feb 24, 2006)

Ivy said:


> The truth is, I love leggings when they are worn in a way that is fun, stylish, and funky. Most fat women aren't wearing them in a way that looks cute and that is where the problem is.
> 
> Perhaps we can hope for Disney next season...
> 
> ...



I'm not a fat chick...but can I still have leggings with Disney prints?

Seriously, though, I'm going to run with all the girls who said "comfort first". Leggings are not in my comfort zone, but I've seen them pulled off attractively.

On the other hand, I cut my own hair, wear mismatched socks, and my t-shirts? Run to all things Harry Potter and Labyrinth (and suddenly the alt stores are carrying Princess Bride t's...I can die happy.) Fashion sense? Don't have any. No finger on the pulse of Paris runways, here. 

I will admit, though, that when the goth brigade in my area comes around, I feel an overwhelming urge to grab to three heavy-set girls and re-dress them from the skin out. Mainstream goth clothes don't seem to be cut for girls with, well...anything. Hips, breasts, whatever--it all seems to interrupt the flow of the outfits, or get absolutely buried. Or maybe all goth kids look that shapeless and haggard and I just didn't notice when I was gothing out...?


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm a goth; a very old (55) and very large (370lbs.) one! Here's what works for me: romantigoth and corporate goth looks. Long dresses and skirts, coats, capes, etc. Medieval and Renn wear. Victorian and Edwardian jewelry. Long, long hair. Pale skin and red lips. I definitely believe large people can carry off goth-I've made a lifestyle of doing it!

Here's what I don't always find attractive on larger goths, and mind, this is my own opinion and I'm sure many people break my "rules" on a daily basis and successfully, too! Punk looks, really tight and revealing clothing, lots of piercings/tats/studs/chains, deadwhite face makeup with black lips, eyes and nails, tees with "God told me to hate you" or "Dracula sucks" or some such sayings. Mohawk haircuts in neon colors. 

As I said in the leggings thread, I think common sense mixed in with what one really loves can make the difference between pulling off a look and just looking rediculous/pitiful. But I truly don't agree that large people don't or can't wear goth. I've seen too many of them doing it and looking great!


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 24, 2006)

Laina said:


> I'm not a fat chick...but can I still have leggings with Disney prints?
> 
> Seriously, though, I'm going to run with all the girls who said "comfort first". Leggings are not in my comfort zone, but I've seen them pulled off attractively.
> 
> On the other hand, I cut my own hair, wear mismatched socks, and my t-shirts? Run to all things Harry Potter and Labyrinth (and suddenly the alt stores are carrying Princess Bride t's...I can die happy.) Fashion sense? Don't have any. No finger on the pulse of Paris runways, here.



Your personal style sounds pretty cool to me! As a teen I used to cut my own hair and loved wearing mismatched (my dad's) socks. There is NO style like one's own style, Paris runways be damned!

And, as you and Big Cutie Cindy said, comfort above all else. If it ain't comfortable, I don't even want to know about it.....


----------



## herin (Feb 25, 2006)

I will admit to owning _one_ shirt like that. It has tweetie surrounded by flames and sporting devil horns. I will however, not wear it anywhere but in bed. I agree ladies, it takes so little to look good!  Flaunt your fabulousness!!


----------



## Laina (Feb 26, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> I'm a goth; a very old (55) and very large (370lbs.) one! Here's what works for me: romantigoth and corporate goth looks. Long dresses and skirts, coats, capes, etc. Medieval and Renn wear. Victorian and Edwardian jewelry. Long, long hair. Pale skin and red lips. I definitely believe large people can carry off goth-I've made a lifestyle of doing it!
> 
> Here's what I don't always find attractive on larger goths, and mind, this is my own opinion and I'm sure many people break my "rules" on a daily basis and successfully, too! Punk looks, really tight and revealing clothing, lots of piercings/tats/studs/chains, deadwhite face makeup with black lips, eyes and nails, tees with "God told me to hate you" or "Dracula sucks" or some such sayings. Mohawk haircuts in neon colors.
> 
> As I said in the leggings thread, I think common sense mixed in with what one really loves can make the difference between pulling off a look and just looking rediculous/pitiful. But I truly don't agree that large people don't or can't wear goth. I've seen too many of them doing it and looking great!



I don't think they can't wear goth...I think that skin-tight black t-shirts layered over three different shades of fishnet long-sleeved shirts looks horrible. NO one should wear that many layers unless there's a gorgeous corset involved. (I do, by the way, heart fat chicks in corsets.) I've seen goth done attractively by big goth girls...just not lately, and not locally.


----------



## altered states (Mar 2, 2006)

Ivy said:


> BRIGHTLY COLOURED LEGGINGS AND A LOONEY TOONS T-SHIRT ARE NOT A GOOD OUTFIT.



The GF has a Mickey belly tee with rhinestones all over it that she got during a Disney store shopping spree, while high on hot chocolate. Since then she's outgrown it a bit (shucks). She's 38 but I feel like a child molester when she wears it, in a good way.


----------



## Emma (Mar 2, 2006)

Ivy said:


> So, I went to do some errands earlier today and saw *way* to many could be cute fat gals commiting crimes against fashion.
> 
> BRIGHTLY COLOURED LEGGINGS AND A LOONEY TOONS T-SHIRT ARE NOT A GOOD OUTFIT.
> 
> ...



Why can't people just wear what they WANT?


----------



## Dibaby35 (Mar 2, 2006)

Unfortunately society doesn't work this way. We do it to ourselves.


----------



## la_fille_dodue (Mar 15, 2006)

I 100% agree with you. And to say that fat girls can "wear whatever they want". No. They can't. I refuse to wear tents with bad print (ie-big flowers) because that's what the majority of fatties wear(because the buyers at Wal Mart, KMart and Target tell me so). No. 
And then fatties will complain about how they can't get a man. 
Well, maybe if they dressed to fit their bodies then they would get some lovin'.

I'm not hatting on the leggings, scrunchies or loony toons/disney shirts, if that's what you wear around the house or when you're vegging in front of the t.v. watching Sex and The City eating Ben and Jerry's... more power to ya. But to go out to the mall, or the movies, or to a date. No. Have more confidence in yourself. There are TONS of good plus size stores around that carry nice, inexpensive, fitting clothes. And believe me, I don't think that any of their workers would have a problem with a fattie going in and asking to get measured and seeking further advice with what clothes would best suit her body type.

I realise that the most of the people on this thread may flame me for this but you know, I really don't care. After all, those are the women who say that I shouldn't care what they are wearing.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 15, 2006)

la_fille_dodue said:


> I 100% agree with you. And to say that fat girls can "wear whatever they want". No. They can't. I refuse to wear tents with bad print (ie-big flowers) because that's what the majority of fatties wear(because the buys at Wal Mart, KMart and Target tell me so). No.
> And then fatties will complain about how they can't get a man.
> Well, maybe if they dressed to fit their bodies then they would get some lovin'.



Hrmm, well, I think in the end women dress to please other women. The majority of straight men DO NOT notice stuff like makeup, hair, nails, clothing, etc. (Regular clothing - now if you are wearing a short leather miniskirt and a lace shirt with no bra or whatever, well, yeah, they are likely to notice that. But will they care if it is in style? I tend to doubt it.)

I went to a seminar about what attracts men in Vegas at a Mensa convention, and it was really pretty interesting. Like apparently nails used to be more noticeable because more women smoked, and if a guy has a smoking fetish he might have noticed the nails. The presenter even went over how women train men to notice stuff they wouldn't normally notice - like they learn that if they *don't* notice stuff like nails their girlfriends may get mad at them, so they train themselves to notice the nails and say nice things, but in the end they still don't care.

And I can "get a man" anytime I please, Disney print t-shirts or no, if you are talking about "getting a man" for sex. Some guy who just wants to have sex with me is not going to care how many Disney print t-shirts are in my closet. Conversely, a guy who really wants a fulfilling relationship - I can't imagine him caring, either (Well, she's a great girl, I'm attracted to her, she's smart, good with kids, blah blah, but she wears Disney t-shirts so it can never be? WTF?). Which makes me wonder who *does* care.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Oh, and one more thing...




OK now this is HOT !!!!! and truly the most appropriate way to wear Disney characters. 



sidebar: no Im not gay.


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

oh good lord! my eyes! my eyes! they done got poked out! that image should come with a warning (again)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 15, 2006)

But Jes, What a way to go blind


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 17, 2006)

Speaking of Disney, lately when I shop I go out in full Goofy costume, to discourage muggers who might be afraid of being seen with me. Is that so wrong?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Speaking of Disney, lately when I shop I go out in full Goofy costume, to discourage muggers who might be afraid of being seen with me. Is that so wrong?


Kinda......


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Mar 19, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL. I think the reason I am so adorable now is because my mother is one of THOSE fat girls. Hidden, and badly dressed. For heavens sakes she made me wear home made dressed until I was 13. Very tortured fat girl childhood I had. The after she let me quit wearing dresses she moved me up to black leggings.
> 
> Now I will admit to having scrunchies that matched my outfit before, HOWEVER, it was the early 90's and my outfits were pleated mini skirts and matching vests...very adorable I might add. Very "Clueless" gone fat.
> 
> ...



Speaking of big girl fashion hell, my mom made me buy all my clothes from Lane Bryant's clearance section until I was 18 years old. All I got from the time I was 15 till the time I was 18 were flowered synthetic material shirts, ruffly embroidered denim shirts that were a size or two too big, long granny skirts, jeans in awful colors and anything else that was under 20 dollars.

Oh yes, and occasionally my mom would bring home cartoon character shirts that were on sale at Wal-Mart or K-Mart. You haven't lived until you have ridden home on the bus wearing a pair of baggy white flower print jeans and a humongously large blue Animaniacs pocket t-shirt covered in salive and spitwads because you looked like a doofus through no fault of your own.

And yes I did have leggings *shudders at the memory*

All I wanted were some damn Pantera, Metallica and White Zombie t-shirts and some normal colored jeans so kids wouldn't beat me up.

Yes, my mom was one of THOSE fat girls too. In fact, her favorite expresssion was "Dress for your size", in her mind meaning baggy clothes that attempted to hide your body and/or clothes more suited to a 75 year old grandmother or a two year old.

Needless to say, I do not own one pair of leggings OR a shirt with any cartoon character on it.

Instead I'd rather spend my money on clothes that actually have some type of style to them, like fitted baby tees and boot cut jeans.

Seriously, they shouldn't even make cartoon character-print clothes in adult sizes.

Never.
Ever.
Under no circumstances.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 19, 2006)

Has anybody else noticed the plethora of sequins and rhinestones EVERYWHERE??? The hell??? There is a cute, silk, peasanty, babydoll shirt at silhouettes that's very cute, in a nice deep brown. But it's covered in stripes of sequins. Gah!!! And it's not just plus size clothes. My daughter (a size zero, can you believe it?) wanted a prom dress. Nice, elegant, white, no fussy stuff. She had the hardest time finding something not covered in sequins, or with those lacey flesh window panels. Finally she found something but she had to wade through mountains of gaudy dresses to get there.

I'm so not impressed this year. Even J Jill has let me down. I can FINALLY wear some of their clothes and they pick this year to come up with the fashion line up from hell. Gee, thanks, guys!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 20, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Has anybody else noticed the plethora of sequins and rhinestones EVERYWHERE??? The hell???



Yes, and I am LOVING IT. I love sequins. And rhinestones. And glitter. And other assorted shiny stuff. I want to be Liberace!

I'm in the process of buying up stuff for my next cruise.

When I get paid, this is so going to be mine:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Party-Dre...10328QQcategoryZ63880QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 20, 2006)

Moonvine, did you own a Bedazzler as a little girl?


----------



## moonvine (Mar 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Moonvine, did you own a Bedazzler as a little girl?



No, but I really wanted one! I have glitter pens in my desk drawer, though.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2006)

Beat me to the Bedazzler comment..heh.Catherine's has the ability to take clothing that could be tolerable and make them so friggin cutesy that my teeth hurt.And have you noticed that most of the stuff ends up on the clearance racks?Believe it or not, many fat women want clean lines.Most big women look like ice cream cones in leggings and normal shirts...wait!!!...maybe they are trying to attract a FA!!.I need to reconsider my hatred of leggings.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Beat me to the Bedazzler comment..heh.Catherine's has the ability to take clothing that could be tolerable and make them so friggin cutesy that my teeth hurt.And have you noticed that most of the stuff ends up on the clearance racks?Believe it or not, many fat women want clean lines.Most big women look like ice cream cones in leggings and normal shirts...wait!!!...maybe they are trying to attract a FA!!.I need to reconsider my hatred of leggings.



Looking like ice cream cones will only attract other BBWs!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG! Look what I found!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BeJeweler-Pro-1...268727415QQcategoryZ28129QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow. Now all I need is Ryan's address, and I could make him all sorts of horrible gifts with that!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 21, 2006)

I want some horrible gifts toooo!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I want some horrible gifts toooo!



Give me a Bedazzler and your home address and you'll never want to go out in daylight again.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Wow. Now all I need is Ryan's address, and I could make him all sorts of horrible gifts with that!



Lucky me.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

Make him something like the outfits the Brady Kids wore when their 'rock band' went on the tv show. That'll freak his shit but good.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> Make him something like the outfits the Brady Kids wore when their 'rock band' went on the tv show. That'll freak his shit but good.



Awesome idea!

And, Ryan, you SHOULD be grateful. You know why that guy almost punched me? No horrible Bedazzler presents.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Awesome idea!
> 
> And, Ryan, you SHOULD be grateful. You know why that guy almost punched me? No horrible Bedazzler presents.



It's the thought that counts...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 23, 2006)

You're also not allowed to request I quit sending the gifts or imply you don't like them, or I'll cry.


----------



## Red (Mar 23, 2006)

moonvine said:


> OMG! Look what I found!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BeJeweler-Pro-1...268727415QQcategoryZ28129QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Oh my word!..... I am getting worried, I would seriously love one of those!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 23, 2006)

Red said:


> Oh my word!..... I am getting worried, I would seriously love one of those!



Don't worry...come on over to the dark side...sequins and rhinestones and glitter for all!


----------



## Red (Mar 23, 2006)

Wouldnt it be the 'oh so pretty, almost blindingly sparkly' side?

If so im there!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 23, 2006)

Red said:


> Wouldnt it be the 'oh so pretty, almost blindingly sparkly' side?
> 
> If so im there!



Yes, it would be actually 

*gets her glitter pens out of her desk and starts to draw with them*


----------



## Carol W. (Mar 23, 2006)

.....in other words, leggings. About 3 weeks ago I came down with ANOTHER cellulitis infection, which royally pissed me off since I had worked hard to keep my blood sugars low and had also lost a fair amount of weight. But this time, the doctor, said, let's see if we can keep you out of the hospital, gave me two weeks worth of mega-dose levaquin, and sent me home. I was VERY motivated to stay out of the hospital, believe me! And the levaquin seems to have worked, praise God. 

So anyway I went back to the doc for a follow-up a couple of days ago, and in passing remarked how difficult it is to pull a stocking or sock onto my lymphedemic leg. He got a funny look on his face and said, "I don't WANT you to try to pull up ANYTHING on your leg. Don't do it!!" So how about leggings, I asked. "No! Nothing at all. If you have to go out in really cold weather, bring a blanket and put it over your legs." 

Well, I am going to obey this edict, because I am really sick of getting cellulitis and erysipelas. AND worsening the lyphedema with every episode. But I am also pouting about the no leggings rule. Back to long dresses, jumpers and skirts, and shoes with peds in them only. Damn it. But even though I can't wear them, I still love leggings!! Just not on me anymore, I guess.....


----------



## Ryan (Mar 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You're also not allowed to request I quit sending the gifts or imply you don't like them, or I'll cry.



I'm sure that anything you send me would, at the very least, be entertaining.


----------



## Jes (Mar 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm sure that anything you send me would, at the very least, be entertaining.


oh for god's sake, get a room already. a big, bleach-scoured room with no bedbugs. yes?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm sure that anything you send me would, at the very least, be entertaining.



You know, there's some tourist out here that makes these things called shit birds. They're literally big wads of shit with little beaks and eyes and feathers stuck in them. People buy these and display these in their homes. Basically, it's proof that people will buy anything. 

And trust me, Jes, if we WERE fucking, you'd be the first to know. I already promised pictures.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You know, there's some tourist out here that makes these things called shit birds. They're literally big wads of shit with little beaks and eyes and feathers stuck in them. People buy these and display these in their homes. Basically, it's proof that people will buy anything.



Is it animal shit, or did you mean "shit" as in random stuff or garbage?



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And trust me, Jes, if we WERE fucking, you'd be the first to know. I already promised pictures.



Who will take the pictures?


----------



## RedHead (Mar 24, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> .....in other words, leggings. About 3 weeks ago I came down with ANOTHER cellulitis infection, which royally pissed me off since I had worked hard to keep my blood sugars low and had also lost a fair amount of weight. But this time, the doctor, said, let's see if we can keep you out of the hospital, gave me two weeks worth of mega-dose levaquin, and sent me home. I was VERY motivated to stay out of the hospital, believe me! And the levaquin seems to have worked, praise God.
> 
> So anyway I went back to the doc for a follow-up a couple of days ago, and in passing remarked how difficult it is to pull a stocking or sock onto my lymphedemic leg. He got a funny look on his face and said, "I don't WANT you to try to pull up ANYTHING on your leg. Don't do it!!" So how about leggings, I asked. "No! Nothing at all. If you have to go out in really cold weather, bring a blanket and put it over your legs."
> 
> Well, I am going to obey this edict, because I am really sick of getting cellulitis and erysipelas. AND worsening the lyphedema with every episode. But I am also pouting about the no leggings rule. Back to long dresses, jumpers and skirts, and shoes with peds in them only. Damn it. But even though I can't wear them, I still love leggings!! Just not on me anymore, I guess.....



They also had me use a benadine type soap everyday for washing!

I suffered from this for several years and almost had my leg amputated because of it. Three different physicians told me to use those stockings...Good Lord, I've come up blank...they're what they use after surgery. Anyway; between the stockings and antibiotics and SERIOUS BEDREST I was able to keep it at bay for over a year. I say that because I finally opted for WLS as opposed to amputation.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Is it animal shit, or did you mean "shit" as in random stuff or garbage?
> 
> 
> 
> Who will take the pictures?



This is actual shit. As for type, I don't know. It's real feces.

And do you expect me to reveal ALL my secrets?


----------



## RedHead (Mar 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You know, there's some tourist out here that makes these things called shit birds. They're literally big wads of shit with little beaks and eyes and feathers stuck in them. People buy these and display these in their homes. Basically, it's proof that people will buy anything.
> 
> And trust me, Jes, if we WERE fucking, you'd be the first to know. I already promised pictures.




This is so sad.....we have moose poop people...moose poop is little round nuggets...people are constantly using hot glue to attach things to them and create little touristy things....they go like hot cakes!

PS...I want in on the pictures SL


----------



## Jes (Mar 25, 2006)

RedHead said:


> This is so sad.....we have moose poop people...moose poop is little round nuggets...people are constantly using hot glue to attach things to them and create little touristy things....they go like hot cakes!
> 
> PS...I want in on the pictures SL


If you think about it, moose poop DOES equal hot cakes.

MMMMMmmm.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2006)

I will get pics!


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is actual shit. As for type, I don't know. It's real feces.



I've seen these. My cousin, for some reason, acquired the nickname "Turd Bird" when he was quite young. So, one of our very eccentric relatives came upon these little pieces of poo art and sent one to him. Very strange.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't ever remember seeing it as a kid, but when we cleaned out my grandparents' stuff we found a piranha on a stick. Like a little trophy fish. I dont know if it was a "gift" or something from my grandpa's travels, but it sure was ugly. On a whim, I checked ebay and found quite a selection of other piranhas on sticks. Must have been a popular souvenir.

And Carol, did the doc say why leggings weren't good? I can kind of see why they might not help cellulitis, but they shouldn't hurt the lymphedema.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 25, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I don't ever remember seeing it as a kid, but when we cleaned out my grandparents' stuff we found a piranha on a stick. Like a little trophy fish. I dont know if it was a "gift" or something from my grandpa's travels, but it sure was ugly. On a whim, I checked ebay and found quite a selection of other piranhas on sticks. Must have been a popular souvenir.
> 
> And Carol, did the doc say why leggings weren't good? I can kind of see why they might not help cellulitis, but they shouldn't hurt the lymphedema.



I was thinking the same thing Rainy. I've had cellulitis twice, and you do not want anything on a cellulitis infection. However, I have several ladies with lymphedema that buy my leggins. In fact I custom make some for one lady that has Lymphedema in one leg only and it is twice the size of the other. She can't find pants or leggins to wear, so I make them up for her. 

Carol...Are you doing the lymphedema therapy (massage)? I have a friend that has gained tremendous relief from having that done on a regular basis.
If you want to talk to her (she is a walking encyclopedia on lymphedema), PM me and I will pass on her info.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is actual shit. As for type, I don't know. It's real feces.



I would think there would be a health issue with that. Is it still fresh shit, or is it all dried out? 

Would this be a good gift for a teething baby?



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And do you expect me to reveal ALL my secrets?



Well..._yeah_.


----------



## Carol W. (Mar 25, 2006)

Dear Ladies who responded to my last post:

Well, I believe my doc's thinking goes like this: I developed the lympedema after contracting erysipelas late in 2000. Because erysipelas basically burns the skin severely, the skin on my leg is now ULTRA sensitive. It often feels like rubbing up against a haybale with bare legs-I know this feeling well since I grew up on a farm, and it is not pleasant! This feeling intensifies during and after a cellulitis bout, and also when trying to pull up knee-hi stockings, opaque hose, or leggings. My skin becomes painful when it is rubbed with fabrics of any sort. This is why we have tried to avoid message and wrappings, also compression stockings. They remain a possible option for the future, but not a terrifically hopeful one. Dresses, of course, (and skirts, jumpers, etc.) are loose. They TOUCH the skin but do not hug it. I do not know if everyone who develops lymphedema has this incredibly sensitive skin. I cannot imagine, if they do, being able to tolerate wrappings, message, etc. 

Also, anything that is closely compressed against the skin on this leg has bacteria.....fabrics, even clean ones, are not sterile. And this risks basically "shoving" bacteria into any minute openings in my legs, and precipitating another infection. I do agree with the doc's thinking on this, (wouldn't follow it if I didn't!) since my experience tends to bear his theories out. 

Topicort, Betadine, Hibiclens, Eucerin body lotion, and Triple-Antibiotic ointment are now prominently featured in my leg care. If you look at cases of severe lympedema featured on TV shows, which I know don't come up very often, you'll probably notice that those people have BARE legs. (covered with some sort of dress, skirt......whatever. 

I don't like it, but that's the situation.....thank you all, for your concern and ideas! And Redhead, I am filling with sympathy for the situation you experienced. What a nightmare, huh, hon?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I would think there would be a health issue with that. Is it still fresh shit, or is it all dried out?
> 
> Would this be a good gift for a teething baby?
> 
> ...



I don't touch these things, Ryan. I don't know. I'm not as curious as you.

It's not a nice gift for a baby though. 

And I NEVER reveal all my secrets, unless I'm tired AND drunk.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 26, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> .....in other words, leggings. About 3 weeks ago I came down with ANOTHER cellulitis infection, which royally pissed me off since I had worked hard to keep my blood sugars low and had also lost a fair amount of weight. But this time, the doctor, said, let's see if we can keep you out of the hospital, gave me two weeks worth of mega-dose levaquin, and sent me home. I was VERY motivated to stay out of the hospital, believe me! And the levaquin seems to have worked, praise God.
> 
> So anyway I went back to the doc for a follow-up a couple of days ago, and in passing remarked how difficult it is to pull a stocking or sock onto my lymphedemic leg. He got a funny look on his face and said, "I don't WANT you to try to pull up ANYTHING on your leg. Don't do it!!" So how about leggings, I asked. "No! Nothing at all. If you have to go out in really cold weather, bring a blanket and put it over your legs."
> 
> Well, I am going to obey this edict, because I am really sick of getting cellulitis and erysipelas. AND worsening the lyphedema with every episode. But I am also pouting about the no leggings rule. Back to long dresses, jumpers and skirts, and shoes with peds in them only. Damn it. But even though I can't wear them, I still love leggings!! Just not on me anymore, I guess.....



Aw, Carol, how frustrating. They must be worried because the wrong kind of compression can probably prevent good lymphatic drainage. (I know they say you can possibly get Lymphadema from too-tight jeans). And maybe, once you get things under control, you'll be able to wear leggings again. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

And long dresses and skirts are cute, right? 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can stay the HECK out of the hospital. Oh and also, I think it's marvelous that you're working so hard to keep your sugars under control. I know it's not easy.


----------



## Carol W. (Mar 26, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Aw, Carol, how frustrating. They must be worried because the wrong kind of compression can probably prevent good lymphatic drainage. (I know they say you can possibly get Lymphadema from too-tight jeans). And maybe, once you get things under control, you'll be able to wear leggings again. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> And long dresses and skirts are cute, right?
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can stay the HECK out of the hospital. Oh and also, I think it's marvelous that you're working so hard to keep your sugars under control. I know it's not easy.




....and THANK YOU, Miss Vickie, for your reply to my post-I ALWAYS love hearing from you! (another MV fan here; it would be worth traveling to Alaska just to meet you and Redhead!)

Actually, for me, at least so far, the sugar thing has been doable. A bit of Lantus at night, some common sense in the nutrition intake, and so far, so good. My family is riddled with diabetes, but it tends to be the sort that becomes severe only in the seventies and eighties. But I do know this disease is progressive! and that it doesn't go away. So I am not taking anything for granted here. I don't trust the critter and I'm not turning my back on it for a minute. 

The lymphedema....I'm not sure everyone who has this has the ultrasensitive skin aspect of it as I do. I'm sure in my case it's because the erysipelas was the trigger, and a darned severe case of erysipelas at that. And yes, I absolutely love the long dress look, it was always the backbone of my wardrobe. So no complaints on that. If I never wear pants again, oh, well. (shrugs) If that's the worst limitation I ever have to deal with, Life is good!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 26, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> ....and THANK YOU, Miss Vickie, for your reply to my post-I ALWAYS love hearing from you! (another MV fan here; it would be worth traveling to Alaska just to meet you and Redhead!)



Aw, thank you. It's mutual, you know. And yes, get your bootay up here! I promise I won't let Redhead fly you off a glacier on one of her death machines. 



> Actually, for me, at least so far, the sugar thing has been doable. A bit of Lantus at night, some common sense in the nutrition intake, and so far, so good. My family is riddled with diabetes, but it tends to be the sort that becomes severe only in the seventies and eighties. But I do know this disease is progressive! and that it doesn't go away. So I am not taking anything for granted here. I don't trust the critter and I'm not turning my back on it for a minute.



You know, I think your attitude about it is so amazingly healthy. By looking at it NOW before it gets TRULY bad, you may save yourself a lot of grief. I think it's easier to avoid problems, rather than deal with them once the damage is done (and the damage done by diabetes can be insidious at first). My brother is in horrible torment from neuralgia from his diabetes; it gives me even more incentive to TRY to keep my nose clean, dietarily speaking. I screw up a lot, but I try to make up for it by eating as much of a whole foods diet as I can without hating it.



> The lymphedema....I'm not sure everyone who has this has the ultrasensitive skin aspect of it as I do. I'm sure in my case it's because the erysipelas was the trigger, and a darned severe case of erysipelas at that. And yes, I absolutely love the long dress look, it was always the backbone of my wardrobe. So no complaints on that. If I never wear pants again, oh, well. (shrugs) If that's the worst limitation I ever have to deal with, Life is good!



Ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch. OUCH! That just sounds soooo painful. You poor thing. I'm glad to hear you're not too distressed about wearing dresses, though. And who knows, maybe it's not forever. I don't know if you've shared this or not, but have you tried that lymphatic drainage massage and wrapping that others have had such good luck with? (Apologies if you've covered this -- it's a big place now, this Dimensions -- and feel free to point me in that direction, or tell me to take a hike if I'm being too nosy).


----------



## rainyday (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for explaining that, Carol. The skin sensitivity does not sound fun at all, especially considering just how much area that is a on a fat girl. I'd imagine that something like a cat flicking you with its claws or something must make you hit the ceiling. Ouch.


----------



## JubilantJasmine (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey,

I say don't worry about your wardrobe in public. Just wear what's comfortable. I concentrate my efforts on what I wear in the bedroom. :smitten: 

This is the only guide you'll need to sewing your own lingerie: "Sewing Plus Size Lingerie" on Associated Content 

It's seriously changed my life.

Enjoy!
JJ

*[size=-1]edited by moderator: link to spam removed*_[/size]_


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2006)

nice veiled spam, just like the three other posts!


----------

